# Your opinion ? Cycling up on closed beautiful private roads in the Alps (my situatuion with video )?



## gyorgyigabor (11 Jan 2016)

Hello !

I have a question to You:
You may know that in the Alps or other mountain ranges there are private mountain roads going upwards to a lake, dam or building (other ?) owned by (mainly) a power company. Usually these roads are visited by cycvlists who are addicted to climbs (like me).
In Italy (Piemont) I visited one of these roads (from Usseglio to Alpe Bessanetto), where I met a barrier and a sign (going upwards wasn't let) in italian. ... The wonderful story You can watch in the video.
I wanted to go up and I had known that in the Alps it's normal to go upwards on private roads, so I went on cycling. On the road I met with small and big rocks had fallen earlier from the mountainside.... After going above the clouds it was like a miracle. It was wonderful: the view, the waterfalls and ... chamoises !!
I ask You to give me your opinion about such situation (and knowing how much beauty I got at the end of the road) and how You evaluate that You can experience in the video (the climb starts at 10th minute of the video))!

Thanks for your opinion:


----------

